# Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?



## 2fast4you (18. Januar 2011)

*Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Wie groß ist euer Monitor?


----------



## _felix_ (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Momentan noch ein 20"er (so ein alter Philips) aber bald wirds entweder ein 22" oder ein 24"er 
Bin jetzt auch mal erster!!!


----------



## robbe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Erst 17", dann 22" und seit neuestem 27".


----------



## Pikus (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Ich habe einen 19"er, der reicht mir völlig


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24"

Samsung BX2450


----------



## toon_93 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [x] 24"
> 
> Samsung BX2450


Den selben hab ich auch 
Und ich kann nur eins sagen: Absolut TOP! Gerät


----------



## Ahab (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 22"

Und zwar in good old 1680x1050  Immernoch das beste Zockerformat wie ich finde.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



> Den selben hab ich auch
> Und ich kann nur eins sagen: Absolut TOP! Gerät



Ganz deiner Meinung  Tolles Gerät! Aber von Samsung wurde ich eh noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 22 Zoll
Syncmaster 2233RZ


----------



## RapToX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]24"
benq xl2410t


...und am we einen samsung 226bw (22").


----------



## Ratty0815 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24"
Samsung SyncMaster 245B


----------



## Lyran (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 22"
LG Flatron 2242T-PF

langfristig muss aber was größeres in Full HD her


----------



## Gold (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

32 Zoll
LG 32LD450


----------



## Baker79 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24 Zoll BenQ G2400WD @ 1920x1200
und  @als Zweitmonitor ein 19 Zoll Hanns-G HQ191 @ 1280x1024


----------



## Blade_Runner (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

ich habe nen 23" Samsung XL2370


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24"! Samsung P2450H!
1920x1080

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## montecuma (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24". Größer glaube ich wär auch kaum geeignet; denka da würde man viel zu sehr die Augen hin und her bewegen müssen und deswegen sehr viel schneller müde werden.


----------



## riotmilch (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Samsung 2233BW und als zweit Monitor irgend ein 19" Belinea ^^


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 22" LG Flatron W2286L-PF


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 22" LG W2252TQ und Samsung BW 226


----------



## luke0604 (19. Januar 2011)

Samsung xl2370

Zweitmonitor sony bravia w serie


----------



## 2funky4you (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

noch nen 19 er aber bald nen 23 er oder lieber nen 24 er man weis es nicht


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Nen dicken fetten geilomatenmäßigen Samsung 23" mit 2048x1152...NATIV!!!


----------



## danomat (19. Januar 2011)

24" Samsung bw 2443


----------



## Sturmi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

2 x 22" Samsung 226BW


----------



## -Chefkoch- (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> [X] 22 Zoll
> Syncmaster 2233RZ



Er ist einfach nur göttlich


----------



## ZockerM. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

hab auch den BX2450 LED, einfach nur super das Ding
als zweiten dann noch den Synchmaster 226CW, der auch immer noch ein super Bild liefert, auch neben dem LED trotz seines alters.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Ich nutze einen ganz lustigen 27"er von iiyama.
Absolut empfehlenswert. Und da Monitore derzeit so billig wie noch nie sind, fällt es mir schwer nach zu vollziehen wieso man überhaupt was kleineres nimmt  .


----------



## thysol (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] _über 26"_


----------



## trnapster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24'' 
mein Benq XL2410T ist auf dem Weg


----------



## frido007 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] über 26"  den Samsung 2770FH seit gestern.


Gefällt mir schon sehr gut das Ding. Spiele aber nicht dauernt Shooter. Hmm => sollte ich mal wieder mehr machen...


----------



## Geko (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]24"
ASUS VE246H


----------



## heartcell (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

ich hab leider auch noch ein 19"er, aber der reicht noch und is echt schick^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]24" Acer GD 245 HQbid


----------



## debalz (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

25,5 " s.Sig


----------



## X-hardware (20. Januar 2011)

Immoment 17" , aber jetzt umstiegt auf 32"


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



X-hardware schrieb:


> Immoment 17" , aber jetzt umstiegt auf 32"



32" ist für Monitore ein eher ungewöhnliches Format. Bis auf ein paar Modelle mit extrem niedriger Auflösung (in Relation zur Größe) gibt es da kaum was.
Bei 30"er hingegen sieht es deutlich besser aus, da hat sich 2560x1600 etabliert.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 22" Samsung 226BW 1680*1050 FTW!!!


----------



## Wired (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" in nativer Auflösung -> 1680x1050 *mit* Downsampling


----------



## Jared566 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 22" 

Hab 3x 22" Dell P2210 zum zocken


----------



## DarkDice (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

23 " 16:9 perfekt.  nur die 5ms nerven wegen schlieren in einigen spielen. T.T (Philips 231E)

lg DD


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Januar 2011)

[X] 24" 
BenQ XL2410T heute angekommen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

19"  - 1440x900

acer P193 W, Crystal bright.

Sehr farblich brilliantes Bild,

nicht so ein Grauschleier^^.


MFG


----------



## knarf0815 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 22" LG Flatron L227 WTP widescreen


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

_24"_er, 16:10


----------



## Enrico (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24" mit IPS Panel für daheim. Das ganze zwei Mal auf Arbeit


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" asus vw225n


----------



## Rocksteak (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" Acer P223W schön 16:10...bestes Format


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[23"] syncmaster 2343bw. nativ 2048x1152(16:9) Absolut geil das Teil. 

Das mitgelieferte DVI Kabel ist für die Tonne. Bild flackert(bis zu komplett aus)

Abhillfe: Profi DVI Duallink mit Kupfer Zinn Abschirmung für 38 Eurotakken. Ergebnis: perfektes sötrungsfreies Bild. 

Die Kraka hat jedenfalls alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Noch nutze ich 19". 
Aber zum Geburtstag kommt ein 23,6 Zöller.


----------



## prime73 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Noch meinen LG L227 WTP aber ab nächste Woche BX2450


----------



## JohnMo-UT (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Samsung 24" Full HD


----------



## YellowCaps (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

26" oder 3 x 19"(5:4)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

23*,5*"  Samsung PX2370 (Full-HD)


----------



## LosUltimos (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24 Zoll

LG Flatron W2486L


----------



## Knuffi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 27 Zoll
Seit gestern den HP 2710M


----------



## Asdener (26. Januar 2011)

Einen 24 Zoll Bildschirm names Samsung P2450 und nen 19 Zöller namens Samsung 931BF

Echt super die beiden


----------



## DBGTKING (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Habe einen Samsung Syncmaster P2250 mit Full HD ist alles okay außer das die Bildschärfe bei serious sam nicht so gut ist ,wie der jetzt 2te Bildschirm Samsung Syncmaster 245B Plus komisch kann das mir einer erklären(anmerkung das sehe ich bei Bäumen und auf dem boden) Dafür hat er eine nartürlichere Farb optik Bildschärfe habe ich schon auf 80 und 100 probiert,kein erfolg.


----------



## robbe (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Spielst du das Spiel in nativer Auflösung?


----------



## Junky90 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Ich benutze zum zocken den ASUS MS238H mit 24" und 1920 x 1080
Sekundär habe ich noch den ACER X192W mit 19" und 1440 x 900 laufen


----------



## christian150488 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]22"

früher hab ich immer gedacht 19" wäre Perfekt zum Zocken aber mitlerweile denk ich das 22-24" Ideal scheinen


----------



## Harti52 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

23 Zoll LG W2343T


----------



## Dommerle (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24"
ASUS VW246H


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 20"

Zweimal das Ganze. Da ich nicht mal nen halben Meter von weg sitze, optimal die Größe, haben außerdem eine bessere Pixeldichte als 22er.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 22"

Der nächste wird denk ich mal größer. Aber das hat noch Zeit, da mir 22" bis jetzt reichen.


----------



## dominik (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24"
Samsung BX2431LED

Bin mega-zufrieden. 
Und könnte nicht mehr an einem 19" ohne Widescreen sitze :0)


----------



## xthomas26x (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

F-20" acer  /    Neue GTX 580 + I7 2600k   

Wird der Monitor der Graka noch gerecht???   max 1680x1050


----------



## jochenrieschen (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24"  Gaming PC BenQ XL2410T  120Hz  seit 01.11.2010

  22"  " Internet " PC  alten Acer AL2216W seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit.


----------



## byte1981 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" Benq  (1920x1080)


----------



## newjohnny (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" 

(1920x1080)


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" Asus VW222U


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Hanns.g 28"


----------



## Nyuki (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Asus Ve278Q 27 Zoll LED Black Light,will nichts mehr anderes !!!


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

"22  Benq G2220HD   mir reichts


----------



## Kokopalme (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

32" Samsung Display

Ist einfach Hammer.


----------



## Ezio (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

über 26"

Samsung P2770H


----------



## Betschi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

19 Zoll CRT, das beste das es gibt^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24" 16:9
FInd ich als PC-Monitor grad richtig
Samsung SycMaster P2450H


----------



## Sync (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

23" SyncMaster P2350 16:9 
Sehr schickes Design mal wieder von Samsung


----------



## DBGTKING (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



robbe schrieb:


> Spielst du das Spiel in nativer Auflösung?



Ja nartürlich benutzte ich die Auflölsung 1920x180 Als Native Auflösung aber warum wirkt es dann trotzdem unschärfer,liegt das etwa am spiel weil die anderen sehen ja gut scharf aus,oder?


----------



## Caspar (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

27" - Dell Ultrasharp 2709W

Herrliches Bild durch ein PVA-Panel, würde wieder zuschlagen.


----------



## Wenzman (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24'' 3D monitor


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2011)

32" Samsung TV. Trotz 50hz kein Ghosting!


----------



## wolfpower (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

bin von 22" auf 24" umgestiegen, dann wieder zu 22" zurückgekehrt


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24" 1920x1080

Samsung SyncMaster 2494hs


----------



## daDexter (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

26" Asus VK266H


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 22" HP w2228h


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

einen S2202 von Eizo


----------



## big-erL (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24"SyncMaster P2450HD des geilste Ding was ich je besessen hab


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Alle 16-9 sind 23,5 zöller(1920-1080)
also ist das ein 23" er und kein 24"er(1920-1200)
Und nein Hor+ sieht man nicht mehr sondern eher ist das der 16-10 modus gezoomt wird.Und 16-9 lohnt sich erstab 30" zöller mit 2560-1440 zeigt mir die grafikkarte im mainstreambereich die das pakt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" Yuraku im WXGA-Format, wenn mal ne neue Graka einzieht wird sich ein 27,5" oder 30" geleistet, denn das 16:9-Format mag ich nicht.


----------



## Tobucu (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 23"
Samsung P 2370 HD


----------



## Conqi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24"
Dell G2410, scheint ja ne ganz seltenes Model zu sein^^. Trotzdem absolut Top von der Bild-Quali und allem wie ich finde.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



RapToX schrieb:


> [x]24"
> benq xl2410t


/sign
Und noch einen HP 22" (Noch ein älterer guter)


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Nach wie vor ein 22"er mit 1680x1050, wer braucht schon dieses Full HD Zeugs.


----------



## NZHALKO (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

24" 1920x1200


----------



## NCphalon (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24" 1080p LG Flatron W2443T un als Zweitmonitor den guten alten 19" Samsung SyncMaster 940BW mit 1440x900


----------



## RAZOR2O11 (14. Februar 2011)

Acer GD245HQbid
Nie mehr 60Hz


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

seit Ende 2007 auf 24 Zoll, *allerdings mit gutem alten 16:10!!!*

wollte damals eig schon nen 28 Zoller, war aber noch unerschwinglich...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

hab 
acer gd245hqbig 120hz 16:9 - super monitor, falsches seitenverhältnis
w2408h von hp 24'' 16:10 - warum gibts sowas schönes nich mit 120hz


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22" 16:10 mit 1680x1050
19" 5:4 mit 1280x1024

Dual Monitor ist einfach so praktisch, ich kann mit einem fast nicht mehr arbeiten


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Februar 2011)

[x] 24''

Ich habe zwar einen 23,6'' aber aufgerundet sind es ja 24'' .

Vorher hatte ich 20'' ..

Acer GD245HQ mit 1920x1080


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Irgendwie hat inzwischen das halbe Forum einen 120Hz TFT


----------



## MBeneke (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Einmal Syncmaster 2333HD(23") und am Zweitrechner nen 226BW(22"). Dieser ist aber im Moment bei Samsung zur Reperatur.


----------



## fr0gg3r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] > 26"

nen 28" HannsG HZ281, der ist besser als wie es viele sagen! Top Monitor für den Preis meiner Meinung nach 

2. Monitor: 23"  LG W2361

teilweise 3. Monitor: 22" HP W2207, habe den nur manchmal dran, da ich dafür meine alte 9600GT als 2. Graka anschließen muss und das anscheinend 1. mein NT nicht richtig packt und 2. unnötig Strom frisst^^ Aber glaubt mir: Bei 3 Monitoren weis ich teilweise gar nicht was ich alles auf den 3. packen soll xD 2 Reichen voll und ganz, mir zumindest ersteinmal!


----------



## Semih91 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [x] 24"
> 
> Samsung BX2450



Dito


----------



## Own3r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]23"

Ist ein Mittelding von 22"-24"


----------



## Kingbase (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]24"
hp zr 30w bzw lg w3000h


----------



## master030 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x]24"
Samsung 2433bw


----------



## D3N$0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] über 26"

LG  46LD551 LCD TV  das bringt nochmal ein ganz anderes "mittendrin feeling" beim zocken


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> [x] über 26"
> 
> LG  46LD551 LCD TV  das bringt nochmal ein ganz anderes "mittendrin feeling" beim zocken



Das ist doch kein Monitor  .
Ich habe zwar auch noch den 55" Fernseher mit drann, käme aber nie auf die Idee den Fernseher als Monitor zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Player007 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

23" 

LG W2361V über HDMI


----------



## Patze (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

22 und 24 Zoll! Je nachdem was für ein ich Spiel gerade zocke.

Meine Monitore:
Samsung Syncmaster B2430L
Dell 2209WA
Benq Fp93GX


----------



## knappe04 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Samsung BX2450 LED

Top Gerät


----------



## Sonic742 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Bisher 15,4'' (Laptop)  aber mein neuer SyncMaster BX2235 (22'') ist schon da, muss nur noch die Komponenten meines neuen PCs zusammenbauen.


----------



## VWGT (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

2 mal SAMSUNG BX2431


----------



## trnapster (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[x] 24"

BenQ XL2410T


----------



## viiolet (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Samsung BX2350 LED (23")


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

Fujitsu SL27T


----------



## DeadlyTear (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Monitor Größe verwendet ihr zum spielen?*

[X] 23"

LG E2340T


----------

